# Sheila v2.01



## C7J0yc3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello all, 

I have another thread going on painting advice, but I figured I would start our tonight by painting my drives. So far I have only gotten to the DVD drive because I'm running the system naked on my desk and I can't pull myself away from CoD4 long enough to paint the HDD.

The overall theme of the build is going to be UV Blue and silver, a color combination I think is going to look very classy when its finished.  

Parts list
Q6600 w/ ZEROTherm NV120
Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L
4GB (2x 2GB) OCZ Reaper DDR-1066
eVGA GeForce 9800GT w/ Thermalright HR-03
Samgsung DVD+/-RW
WD 500GB SATA3
Antec 900 (black interior, chrome accents)
Thermaltake Toughpower 700

You might be wondering why this is v2.01, well v1 died a painful death (burned out a Pentium D 805 running 4.2Ghz on air) and v2 was quickly and cheaply pieced together before I went to college (cheap aspire case, cheap aspire PSU, 7600GT).

This was v1






So lets get to the pics.

The Supplies





Sanded and masked





First few coats, looking promising. 





The white is done, and looks fanny-tastic!





Now the drive tray and eject button





After applying the matte finisher to the mirrored chrome I got kind of a speckeled silver, not exactly what I was looking for, but I can work with it, and I am sure it will look great in the case.





DVD is all back together, and looking great, now its just curing over night to prevent me mucking it up anymore (and I also took a black sharpie to the jumper settings)





For my first real in depth build I am very excited, zip ties and cathodes are cool, but I'm getting a whole new thrill out of this painting thing, now all I need to do is keep myself from touching things before they are completely dry.

Cheers
Cameron


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2008)

very nice job, I know ur pain.
(you thing its a pain waiting for paint, wait till you mess with Carbonfiber)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Heh*

Sounds like a Title to a Fembot Movie


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 10, 2008)

look's good, and i know what you mean about pulling yourself away from CoD4. had it for two months and already lvl. 55, now to work on getting the gold guns... thats looks alsome man plus i noticed that is the exact same as my drive! keep up the good work and hope to see more to come!


----------



## C7J0yc3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Small update before its time for me to go home to Boston for a week. Just painted a side panel of my server case (Thermaltake Matrix) just to get a feel of how the paint is going to look on the 900. Well keeping myself from touching it was hard till all two coats of primer, then three coats of black, and two coats of finisher were on, but the end product was amazing, and looks very good.

When I return friday, the 900 gets painted.

Cheers
Cameron


----------



## C7J0yc3 (Nov 15, 2008)

Stage two of the build began today. Front panel of the case, new CPU cooler, and many little pieces of the case are painted or fitted the way I want them.

Zerotherm Nirvana NV120 was the first thing to get attention reaplacing the Zalman CNPS700cu. This thing is massive. I am using OCZ Reaper RAM and had to move the RAM over so the cooler would fit. Corsair Dominator (which my girlfriend has in her rig) fits fine (I also popped one of these in her case today). 





HDD bays, and PCI covers being primed





PCI covers dried after being painted flat white.





Chrome on the front panel





How it turned out





A shot from above





All back together





Internals (for now)





I was going to paint the inside of the case as well, but I decided to wait until I had gotten the holes drilled, and unfortunately the friend who was going to lend me his drill and various hole saws was not around today, so I put everything together really quick to see how it all looks, and to figure out where I'm going to need cables. Also next week once I am home from school, I am going to re-spray the chrome. I didn't wait long enough for the paint to cure, and there are quite a few scuffs in it.

Overall everything is looking great and I am pumped to move forward, only thing is that the drives and PCI covers aren't glowing under UV like I thought they would 

Cheers
Cameron


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 15, 2008)

painting inside a pizza box isn't the best idea, becase the grease and oil will cause a chemical imbalance and will result in a impropper reaction causing your paint to flake,chip,bubble,pill, or rise


----------



## C7J0yc3 (Nov 15, 2008)

lilkiduno said:


> painting inside a pizza box isn't the best idea, becase the grease and oil will cause a chemical imbalance and will result in a impropper reaction causing your paint to flake,chip,bubble,pill, or rise



The drives and bays have been fine, but the front panel is so maimed at this point, its not going to get its chance for a chemical corruption.

In three days I will be home where I can actually go outside and paint on a lawn without getting hassled or worrying that someone is going to step on it, so the front is getting stripped down again, and repainted, and the inside of the case gets painted. Also at home I have enough room on my desk to run the system naked, so I don't have to worry about touching things before they are dry because I want to game.

Cheers
Cameron


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 15, 2008)

subscribed...also, where is your paint advice thread? im building an HTPC case, and i would like to paint that, but i have no idea where to start.


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 16, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> subscribed...also, where is your paint advice thread? im building an HTPC case, and i would like to paint that, but i have no idea where to start.



paint the case before you put it all together, use some 400 grit wet/dry to wetsand if you want to change the color, and 320 grit wet/dry to sand the inside primer with a nice primer and paint.


----------

